# meteorologists who needs them ???????????



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*dopplar radar,satellite images and all the other tools of the trade you would think they could do a better job at predicting the weather i would start a poll if i knew howbut i dont so i wanna know how many people agree with me that 3 quaters of the weather people outta be fired and find a new line of work :realmad::redbounce:angry:*


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes they all should gte the S can!!!!!!!!:realmad: Only people I know of other than lawyers and politicians that get paid a bunch of money to lie or be completely wrong. Nick, you should start Nicks living room window forecast, LOL. At least it would be honest and up to the minute


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

id rather them just say theres a chance of snow or rain and it may accumalate but we have no idea for sure. thanks for watching and fend for urselves.:bluebounc


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

I have emailed my local weather guy many times asking him who else in this world can be wrong as much as you and still keep their job?


----------



## jrush (Dec 28, 2007)

Hell, I was watching the weather today (after staying up all night watching) and the meteorologist actually said "3"-9". Are you kidding me?!!! Thats a pretty big safety net! I could have predicted that for a dollar! 2 storms in a row they ****** me with their sh*t forcasts.  My big dollar, cause the entire state to panic storm was crap. If I ever see the meteorologist I'm runnin over his a*s!!!!:realmad:


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

jrush;487191 said:


> Hell, I was watching the weather today (after staying up all night watching) and the meteorologist actually said "3"-9". Are you kidding me?!!! Thats a pretty big safety net! I could have predicted that for a dollar! 2 storms in a row they f*cked me with their sh*t forcasts.  My big dollar, cause the entire state to panic storm was crap. If I ever see the meteorologist I'm runnin over his a*s!!!!:realmad:


I will be right behind you.


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

This tread is kind of like the class action suite thread, Everyone is out too hang the weather guys. I can't say I blame you. The weather people on the net works are all into the show biz part of it. Note how they suck you in too watch them during the news hour, All hype and show biz. Most of there forecasting is done by the National weather service and they just refine it a bit too make them look like they are the chief meteoroligist coming up with the forecasts. The weather Chanel should be out lawed with all there bull crap show biz. 

Mak.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well we were only suppose to get an inch tonight ,well three are on the ground and still snowing the truck is warning up now.:realmad:


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

At least you can't get mad at your weather guys? 

Mak.


----------



## jrush (Dec 28, 2007)

I think we should all send bills to the metoralogists, something should be done for the time and money wasted, not just ours but for the municipal workers who were out, the sand/salt being spread etc...Hell, they even cancelled jury duty in CT!!! For what? The entire state was in a panic (like they've never seen snow) gas stations, grocery stores, etc.. over a bunch of bullsh** Hell, next time a girl takes my pants off I'm telllin her theres 3"-9" in there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Right...who needs them?? ME!! Send me a couple of those hot, female meteorologists that are busting out of their blouses... 

Other than that...I guess you can say they're fairly useless...for snow plowers anyway...


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

They do a better job at predicting the weather than i could. And around where i live they are pretty good at it and if they aren't sure will usually say they aren't sure like in the last storm. Last storm they wouldnt commit to much of anything until the day before the storm then the totals changed and the map changed on snowfall amounts the night before the storm. Think what they run into is a hundred computer models showing possible variables that could change the forcast. Kind of like gambling playing cards. There are precentages of the liklihood of each possible outcome. No outcome is guaranteed just a liklihood of that outcome at some percentage just like the percentage of chance you will draw a ace out of a deck of cards. If the least percentage variable comes into play then the forcast is no good since that was the least likley outcome predicted. 
Just as far as i see it. And the closer the storm the less variables come into play and more accurate the forcast. Many will still shoot at the hip with instinct but even those will consider the computer models.
Think that is how it works.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

I always watch the radar and make my own predictions it usually works out. This helps too:http://www.rap.ucar.edu/weather/sat...=large&endDate=20050606&endTime=-1&duration=4
It is updated every 15 minutes and after some studying you know how to read what is coming (or if its going to miss)


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Here's another tool: http://www.crh.noaa.gov/product.php...&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1&highlight=off
Just put in your zip code.


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

NWS was just as wrong as everyone else with the last one!


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Actually the weather channel was right on.. They did not predict the large amounts everyone else predicted. I use http://www.intellicast.com/ learn how to read the colors and who could ask for more.


----------

